# Are singles eligible for NHS ivf?



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi ladies, does anyone know this? Is it something that varies from region to region?  Ten years ago my friend was refused any fertility help at all, until she got married. I know things have improved since then but don't know if there is still some prejudice governing who gets access to NHS ivf?


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Even with medical issues as a single I was not funded for fertility treatment. 
They will do preliminary tests but no more. 

Good luck.


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you for responding, Me,myself.  Wow, I'm really shocked. I have medical issues too, I wouldn't have considered the NHS otherwise, nor the private cycles I've funded. Oh well, will just have to try and rustle up the finance for more tries then, so difficult.  When my friend tried she had a partner and, obviously, they had been trying together but the NHS still refused her until they actually got married- and from that she has her child.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the difficult journey. Sadly, even if in a relationship, the NHS would count how many previous IVF attempts you have had and then give you the number minus this in attempts - often only two attempts from what I gather.

It is awful, my GP was shocked when this was confirmed by our PCT or whatever they are called now, especially given I have 'issues'.

That's what we pay our NI for eh! Though am sure plenty of women would disagree with our thinking it should be available for all on NHS...


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

It's incredibly rare but there are one or two CCGs (the new PCTs) that offer it to single women, I seem to remember one lady on here being offered it but I can't remember where she was from

This link has the details of all the CCGs and their funding details, might be worth a quick look incase you're in that one place that offers it!

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/niac_2/ccg_details

/links


----------



## mle83 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have known fertility problems but because I was single I wasn't entitled to NHS treatment, I tried my GP, hospital consultant and even contacted my CCG. They all said that the NHS wont fund single women for fertility treatment which I think is very unfair.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

My CCG fund singles 

I'm in Tameside and Glossop, very generous here, they fund 3 cycles, DE, same sex and singles, and couples where they don't have a child together, the female or male can both have children from past relationships (not both either/or, 1 has to be childless) 

Lilly xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I never had a free cycle and had fertility issues as a single woman


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow Lilly, I'm seriously impressed with Tameside and Glossop!  They must be the only CCG in the country that fund couples where one of them has children from a previous relationship. 

Sorry to cut in, I was just floored by that.  Wow, so great to hear


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

My partner has a child, I don't do I knew they funded in that case, but a friend of a friend has 3 children to an ex and got funded with her new partner 3 cycles, worth seeing if anyone had friends and family in this area? Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

4.        DEFINITION OF CHILDLESSNESS

4.1	Funding will be made available to patients who do not have a living child from their current relationship and where either of the partners does not have a living child from a previous relationship (i.e. one of the partners may have a child, the other must not).


5.        SAME SEX COUPLES AND SINGLE WOMEN 

5.1 This policy is intended, as per NICE guidance, for people who have a possible pathological problem (physical or psychological) to explain their infertility. The CCG will fund treatment for same sex couples and single women provided there is evidence of subfertility, defined as no live birth following artificial insemination (AI) of up to 6 cycles or proven by clinical investigation as per NICE guidance. AI should be undertaken in a clinical setting with an initial clinical assessment and appropriate investigations.


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

I live in Scotland and have fertility issues (PCOS).  I've been told I'm entitled to 8 DIUI cycles on the NHS but I'm not entitled to IVF.  I have to get my BMI from 31 to 29 and wait 12+ months for donor sperm.  Feels like I've won the lottery but can't collect the money for a year!!!


----------



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

I live in Fife and need Ivf, am not eligible for Ivf


----------



## single39 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bury CCG funds single women. I just need to get my BMI down before they will pay for IVF.


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

I haven't been online for a bit so didn't notice all these great contributions.
Me myself, I agree, plenty of people don't think it should be available, but that's because they either are able to have children or don't want them, they just don't understand. My family and friends are like that.

Natasza79, Thank you for posting that link, that is so useful for everyone, I wouldn't have known where to start looking.  I am going to check it out tonight, though I doubt I'm one of the lucky ones with a fair PCT.

Lilly83, wow, I'm staggered that your PCT has such an even -handed policy, it just sounds so fair to me and it's sad for us to be amazed at fairness. There must be a single mother who had a fertility problem on their board! Their policy is better than most for couples, I've seen a few posts on FF from women refused help because their male partner has children- what relevance does that have for a childless woman with, for example, blocked tubes?!!
What's it like in Tameside? Perhaps some of us should move there together in a commune!

Single39, that's fantastic, I'd day that is a pretty good incentive to lose weight, you'll save a fortune. Good luck with it.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I know I can't believe it, long story but I met and fell madly in love with my DP when I was still with an ex (please don't judge anyone) He had a daughter and I knew I needed ivf, in was about to start ivf with my ex but knew it was the wrong thing to do as it was only the ttc that had kept us together so long, I thought I was walking away from my chance at a family for love as didn't think we would get funding with him having his daughter, it was only when I passed comment on it further down the line at a gynae appt and the consultant looked where I lived and said we still could, I couldn't believe it, so so lucky.

As it turns out anyway I'm not in Taneside and Glossop CCG, I was when I started ivf but moved down the road and change Drs, I stil live in Tameside but found out last week my GP is under Oldham who still seem to fund the same as T&G

I actually live in Mossley a little village between Stalybridge and Saddlewirth

Lilly xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Worth seeing if anyone had friends or family in these areas as this is what T&G cover....

Ashton
Mottram
Hyde
Denton
Glossop
Simmondley
Dukinfield
Droylesdon
Stalybridge
Audenshaw
Hadfield
Hattersley
Haughton Green
Mossley
Derbyshire

Oddly my GP in Mossley is next door to another GP and both in different CCGs

Will try find a list of what area Oldham covers too

Lilly xx


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Lily, I haven't even heard of any of those places! Except Derbyshire, but I still couldn't point to it on a map, us Southerners, eh, don't get out enough!
Glad you have funding, I really hope Care can bring you your wish.
xxcookies


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Cookies, if you're under 36 you could egg share.
In my experience private clinics give you a better and faster service than NHS anyway...x


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't have enough eggs to share  & I'm over 36!  It looks like I will have to go private then, unless someone proposes to me Soon!!


----------

